# هل يمكن اعادة تدوير الازفلت المستخدم bitumen



## سنترصفقات (13 يوليو 2010)

هل يمكن اعادة تدوير الازفلت المستخدم bitumen - القار
هل تتوفر تلك التقنيه
 هل يتوفر المستهلك لمنتجات البيتومين المعادة التدوير ​


----------



## محمد صبحي عبد (22 مايو 2011)

*نعم يمكن تدوير البيتومين*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
نعم يمكن تدوير البيتومين المستخدم في صناعة المواد العازلة للآسطح وانا اقوم بهذه الدراسة حاليا , وفي حالة الوصول إلى نتيجة سوف أوافيكم بها .


----------



## سنترصفقات (23 مايو 2011)

محمد صبحي عبد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> نعم يمكن تدوير البيتومين المستخدم في صناعة المواد العازلة للآسطح وانا اقوم بهذه الدراسة حاليا , وفي حالة الوصول إلى نتيجة سوف أوافيكم بها .


*
اتمنى لكم التوفيق 
والتعاون في اي جديد ومستقبل مشرق​*​


----------



## محمد صبحي عبد (11 يونيو 2011)

*تدوير المنتج النهائي*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
نعم يمكن تدوير المنتج النهائي وهو Bitumen Membrane
الكمية التي تخرج من الصناعة كهالك scrap وغالبا تمثل 1% من الإنتاج الكلي ، يمكن تدويرها .
المطلوب شراء معدات من الخارج بعد عمل دراسة جدوى اقتصادية ، النتيجة تعتمد على كمية الأنتاج وكمية الهالك .
في حالة تزويدى بها سوف أفيدك بالدراسة كاملة .


----------

